# Gluck arias



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

Looking for great arias by Gluck. I know a few, but have relatively little experience with his operas outside the most common ones, _Alceste_ and _Orfeo ed Euridice_. To start things off, here are a few of my favorites:

Malgre moi sung by Rose Bampton





Ah si la liberte sung by Frida Leider





Che faro senza Euridice sung by Louise Kirkby-Lunn





Suggested operas and recordings would also be appreciated. I have Bampton and Flagstad's _Alceste_s, Verrett and Barbieri's _Orfeo_s, and Callas's _Iphigenie_.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

*Iphigenie en Tauride* has had a renaissance of late. 
Here, Georges Thill sings Pylade's aria to his friend Orestes.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Susan Graham has led many productions of *Iphigenie en Tauride*, like a traveling show and had been acclaimed.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

This is my favorite aria in *Iphigenie en Tauride*, sung here by Mireille Delunsch


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Air de Thoas, *Iphigenie en Tauride* by Seymur Karinov
Thoas is the villain of the opera


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Marilyn Horne Orfeo ed Euridice: Addio miei sospiri
My all time favorite .


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

KIRSTEN FLAGSTAD - ALCESTE


----------

